# [solved]DSDT Problems on Acer Travelmate 4101 WLMI [solved]

## schlummerkissen

i have a rarely new Acer Travelmate 4101wlmi. My problem is that i cant get acpi working.

i fixed some problems in the dsdt table but now i get new ones and dont know how to fix them.

" *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Intel ACPI Component Architecture
> 
> ASL Optimizing Compiler / AML Disassembler version 20050513 [Jul 14 2005]
> ...

 

"

here are the lines in my dsdt table

 *Quote:*   

> 580   Method (PNOT, 0, Serialized)                               
> 
>           {
> 
>               If (HTTE)
> ...

 Last edited by schlummerkissen on Fri Jul 15, 2005 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Seems that you're missing braces around if at 585.

----------

## schlummerkissen

fixed the problem

----------

## dgaffuri

Please edit the topmost post and add [solved] to the subject

Thanks

----------

